# Drip tips .... what's the story ?



## Angelus (31/5/17)

hey all

I hope u all having a wonderful evening

Since starting vaping I can not get off the vape shops sites and looking around browsing at everything. And even looking around in the forum at what people are talking about and love looking at the pics of what people are using and things like that.

The one thing amongst many that I am trying to get a grasp on is these drip tips as they are called.

What's ur preference ?
And why?
What is the reasoning behind it all in terms of there design and all that?

Reason why it is on my mind is because well Iam using the one that came with my smok tfv8 and my inner lips feel kinda strange so I thinking to get a different one but then what do I get and what to look for ect?

How does one choose something like this?


----------



## KZOR (31/5/17)

Maybe this will be helpful.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Angelus (31/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Maybe this will be helpfull



Oh wow that's a great help thanks now to go find one lol


----------

